

Phillip Morris Introduces Marlboro Marijuana Cigarettes - lettergram
http://abriluno.com/phillip-morris-introduces-marlboro-marijuana-cigarettes/

======
subv3rsion
Snopes
[http://www.snopes.com/politics/satire/marlboro.asp](http://www.snopes.com/politics/satire/marlboro.asp).

------
lukesandberg
fyi: abril uno (April 1st) appears to be a spoof news website like the onion

